# Best Resale DVC Value - Onsite WDW



## Lisa P (Jun 8, 2013)

Since we sold our DVC membership years ago, we have not really kept up on the various resale options, with several different home resorts and different contract expiration dates.  As friends ask about the comparative dollar value of different resale options, we're not able to help much.

Assumptions:
--- Buyers are a good fit for DVC, with their frequency/timing of onsite stays.
--- They understand/enjoy timeshare vacation planning for non-Disney trips.
--- Extremely easy to please with home resort location - onsite at WDW.
--- Prefer 1BR units, occasionally 2BRs.
--- DVC's magic or dream seasons are preferred Disney travel times.
--- Open to either a shorter or longer contract expiration.
--- Don't care at all about resale value later.

Question:
*Which WDW DVC resort's typical resale buy-in/annual dues/expiration combination affords the maximum value for the dollar over the life of the contract?*

Have you done this kind of comparison (math) for the many resort/contract combinations?    Any thoughts?


----------



## presley (Jun 8, 2013)

Lisa P said:


> Question:
> *Which WDW DVC resort's typical resale buy-in/annual dues/expiration combination affords the maximum value for the dollar over the life of the contract?*



Many DVCers have done the long term math and SSR has come up as the least expensive overall.

I believe BLT is in second place.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Jun 8, 2013)

Lisa P said:


> Since we sold our DVC membership years ago, we have not really kept up on the various resale options, with several different home resorts and different contract expiration dates.  As friends ask about the comparative dollar value of different resale options, we're not able to help much.
> 
> Assumptions:
> --- Buyers are a good fit for DVC, with their frequency/timing of onsite stays.
> ...



I second SSR.  BLT I would be concerned about future maintenance costs rising at the same percentage as they have been.  Some DVCers speculate that BLT fees will average out, but I'd wait until this next years' numbers to confirm.  Also, to get the most for your money, I've heard buy SSR and stay at OKW.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2013)

SSR, for sure.



> buy SSR and stay at OKW.


Also good advice, and likely to be possible most times of the year.


----------



## jjhiscutt1979 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been looking at the Resale market for DVC, and I have noticed that points purchased from people with either a Hilton Head or Vero Beach home base are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than those of the resorts on site.  How important is the home base?  What benefits are there to having a particular home base?  Thanks!


----------



## mecllap (Jun 8, 2013)

jjhiscutt1979 said:


> I have been looking at the Resale market for DVC, and I have noticed that points purchased from people with either a Hilton Head or Vero Beach home base are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than those of the resorts on site.  How important is the home base?  What benefits are there to having a particular home base?  Thanks!



If you want to stay at WDW, you have, at this time, a 4-month booking advantage at your home resort on property; you can book at 11 months out.  For other resorts it's 7 months -- you'd likely have a hard time getting a specific popular, smaller on-property resort over the holidays with HHI or VBR, for instance.  If you don't care where you stay, that's less of a concern.  The maintenance fees are higher at the coastal resorts.  And Disney does sometimes change the rules, so the old "buy where you want to stay (or are willing to stay)" may still apply to DVC.  I did the "buy SSR and plan to stay at OKW" system, altho so far, I've pretty much stayed everywhere else.  I do like the larger space offered at OKW, for the time as I get older when I expect to spend more time at the resort.

If you want a lot of info about the DVC system, try mouseowners.com, or the DVC section of disboards.com


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 8, 2013)

jjhiscutt1979 said:


> I have been looking at the Resale market for DVC, and I have noticed that points purchased from people with either a Hilton Head or Vero Beach home base are SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than those of the resorts on site.  How important is the home base?  What benefits are there to having a particular home base?  Thanks!


mecllap explained about the (11 months out) early booking window.  Some members will make a back up, early reservation at their home resort, then try to switch at the 7 month mark, open reservations.  But it doesn't always work, at least not for the entire vacation span.

Also, the contract allows for the remote possibility that at some time, you could lose the ability to use points anywhere but your home resort.  It's far-fetched but it's there.  Bottom line is, you need to be okay with this possibility and the possibility that you may, at times, but unable to get your desired dates anywhere but with advance reservations at your home resort.  This, naturally, matters more for people who regularly want to stay onsite at WDW, or at GC/HHI in summer, etc., or for those who want a chance at booking 3BRs, which are not even available at all DVC resorts and which book up very early.

Our friends have seen the offsite HHI & VB resorts and liked them.  But they are happy with other timeshares at the beach.  For the above reasons, they would only want an onsite WDW home resort.  YMMV.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2013)

In addition to the Home Resort window, there is also the fact that VB and HHI dues are *significantly* higher than SSR's.


----------



## chunkygal (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with the ssr and stay OKW. We own at bwv and HHI and stay at HHI a lot, so want the home reort advantage. The home resort advantage was not as important when we bought in1996 but matters more now


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2013)

Although the ongoing MFs are pretty insignificant on a 25 point contract, SSR was the property I chose for my small contract.  Resale rates are relatively cheap there and MFs are low.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 19, 2013)

Our friends are now investigating resale points at SSR.  Your thoughts were much appreciated - THANK YOU!


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 21, 2013)

What we always tell potential buyers at DVC is to buy where you wouldn't mind staying if you couldn't change to something else at seven months out.  SSR is a good choice because if you can't change to something else, you are still at WDW.


----------



## icydog (Jun 28, 2013)

bnoble said:


> SSR, for sure.
> 
> 
> Also good advice, and likely to be possible most times of the year.



I would say buy at OKW with an extended contract to 2057. If you buy SSR you may have not have a choice but to stay there.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 29, 2013)

icydog said:


> I would say buy at OKW with an extended contract to 2057. If you buy SSR you may have not have a choice but to stay there.



And there is nothing wrong with SSR.  It's a really nice resort.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2013)

SSR is my least favorite Orlando DVC property, but I would stay there in a heartbeat.


----------

